# Antenna Recommendation



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I've moved, and I'm having problems getting good reception. I have the Xtreme HDB2X http://www.solidsignal.com/m/product.aspx?p=HDB2X&ss=233070 connected about 15 feet of quad shielded solid copper RG-6. Fox (23) is completely unwatchable. The other stations I occasionally lose reception. I'm thinking about either the Xtreme HDB4X http://www.solidsignal.com/m/product.aspx?p=HDB4X&ss=233074 or the Xtreme HDB91X http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=03&p=HDB91X&d=Solid-Signal-Xtreme-Signal-HDB91x-VHFUHF-HDTV-Antenna-(HDB91X)&c=TV%20Antennas&sku=700112818387 Thoughts on these? Should they work (I realize reception can't be guaranteed)? Other recommendations? I'm now on the first floor though, and the antenna is about 3 feet off the floor (NOTHING I can do about that, unfortunately). I'd prefer a smaller antenna, since it has to be inside, but can go with the larger one if I have to. I've attached tvfool.com assessment of the new place. I'm trying to pull in NBC, ABC, CBS, FOX, MyNetwork, and CW. Luckily, ABC simulcasts on real channel 26, so VHF isn't required (Unlike with their VHF channel).

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you have a North facing window? Usually a window has less resistance to rf signals than a wall does. The 4 bay will be easier to hide and any height will help signal.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Windows face SE. 3 feet is about all the height I can get (First floor, NOTHING is allowed outside). 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

On satelliteguys Iceberg has a post about mounting an outside antenna in a closet, it might help with height but you might need to change the type of antenna to fit at the ceiling.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> Windows face SE. 3 feet is about all the height I can get (First floor, NOTHING is allowed outside).
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


This is the antenna I use, it's on a first floor and works great http://www.gomohu.com/shop/antennas/the-leaf-ultimate-hdtv-antenna.html I hope this helps


----------

